# Tithing benefits!



## Dialer

So our Pastor, Mr. Greg Toler, was sharing a series called "The Untouchables" which addressed difficult subjects for the common congregation to talk about.  The subject of Tithing was discussed one particular Sunday, and he promised that whoever gave the 10% God asks for throughout the Bible, would be rewarded two fold, and if not, after a period of time, he would refund every penny. So far, nobody has ever asked for a refund.  
  We started our Tithing thru payroll deduction, and every word he spoke was true!  It wasn't always monetary blessings, but simple, situational blessings... we started receiving random refund checks in the mail from overpaid medical bills, phone contracts, insurance plans, and such.  
   Traffic jams suddenly are now on the OTHER side of the interstate, the positivity now outshining the negativity in all aspects of our lives.  We are grateful for a generous God, and a wonderful messenger in Mr. Greg Toler of Crossroads Church in Douglasville Georgia.  Please come experience His Word with us, you'll be glad you did!!!


----------



## hobbs27

If you tithe 75% will you get 150% back... Cause I'm thinking if it's a guarantee,  why cut yourself short?


----------



## groundhawg

hobbs27 said:


> If you tithe 75% will you get 150% back... Cause I'm thinking if it's a guarantee,  why cut yourself short?



Now that is well stated and funny!

I agree in the principal of tithing, but what the pastor was preaching/teaching as it is certainly not biblical. It might have worked out well for the OP and he should be thankful but remember that it is not promised that if you tithe you will receive two for one.  Though many try to use Luke 6:38 to justify such teaching.  Luke 6:38(NIV) 38 Give, and it will be given to you. A good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over, will be poured into your lap. For with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.”
For the record we, my wife and I, tithe on everything we make and then any other offering(s) we can afford above that.  So I believe in tithing, but not as a way to “buy” blessing from God.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

tithing is an outward indicator of an inward condition.  If you truly believe that Christ is Lord and that everything is His, you should have no issues returning 10 percent and living on 90 percent.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've noticed the Hindu, Muslim and Jewish believers seem to fair pretty good as well. The Christian mafia as well.

Matthew 5:45
that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.


----------



## Artfuldodger

"Tithing" the best insurance against cancer and car accidents.

My Dad tithed his whole life and at 94 had a really bad car wreck. It did work as an anti-cancer agent though.

He did survive the accident. Maybe it was just a message for him to quit driving. We, as his children got the message. 

I ran twenty red lights in his honor!


----------



## groundhawg

Artfuldodger said:


> "Tithing" the best insurance against cancer and car accidents.
> 
> My Dad tithed his whole life and at 94 had a really bad car wreck. It did work as an anti-cancer agent though.
> 
> He did survive the accident. Maybe it was just a message for him to quit driving. We, as his children got the message.
> 
> I ran twenty red lights in his honor!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I think the delineating line falls between whether you expect a return, or are merely blessed with it. 

Rick Warren professes to give over 100% of what he earns in salary and is blessed beyond belief in prosperity from God. (my example is you can't out give God)

But it is not to be expected as taught in the prosperity doctrine of the likes of Joel Olsteen. 

There is a difference, and that difference lies within your heart and why you are tithing to begin with.


----------



## groundhawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the delineating line falls between whether you expect a return, or are merely blessed with it.
> 
> Rick Warren professes to give over 100% of what he earns in salary and is blessed beyond belief in prosperity from God. (my example is you can't out give God)
> 
> But it is not to be expected as taught in the prosperity doctrine of the likes of Joel Olsteen.
> 
> There is a difference, and that difference lies within your heart and why you are tithing to begin with.



Amen, Brother!  That will preach.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

2 Corinthians 9:7 
Each one must give as he has decided in his heart, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver.

Give:
1) As you purpose to do
2) Not reluctantly
3) Not under compulsion
4) And God loves those cheerful givers full of joy in Him!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

formula1 said:


> 4) And God loves those cheerful givers full of joy in Him!



so where does that leave the gumpy, stingy, ungrateful ones that wouldn't give a dry pea to a starving child?

what about the ones that are greedy and want that new (fill in the blank) rather than help support the good work that others are trying to do around the world?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NE GA Pappy said:


> so where does that leave the gumpy, stingy, ungrateful ones that wouldn't give a dry pea to a starving child?
> 
> what about the ones that are greedy and want that new (fill in the blank) rather than help support the good work that others are trying to do around the world?




Jesus was pretty clear on this matter. He didn't use parables or metaphors. He came at them straight forward when questioned about it. 


*Matthew 6:19-24*
    19“Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20“But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal; 21for where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.
      22“The eye is the lamp of the body; so then if your eye is clear, your whole body will be full of light. 23“But if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If then the light that is in you is darkness, how great is the darkness!

      24“No one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and wealth.


*Matthew 22:20*

20 And he saith unto them, Whose is this image and superscription?

21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.

22 When they had heard these words, they marvelled, and left him, and went their way.


----------



## formula1

*re:*



NE GA Pappy said:


> so where does that leave the gumpy, stingy, ungrateful ones that wouldn't give a dry pea to a starving child?
> 
> what about the ones that are greedy and want that new (fill in the blank) rather than help support the good work that others are trying to do around the world?



Well, I'll just say God always judges hearts rightly!


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Our families goal is to tithe 50% in 5 years and 90% after 15.  It's a heart and faith issue.  Do you love your brother enough to put their needs ahead of yours and do you trust God enough to put yourself in a place where you TOTALLY have to rely on him?  I can totally relate to the OP.  Was talking to our 'small group' yesterday about a needy family we had met.  A guy in it said he would match what we were doing which really surprised me because a year or so ago he and his family was struggling.  He said since he started tithing he can't give enough money away.  His business is booming.  They start every day at work with his whole crew praying.  Over the last year I have seen his faith explode.  Helping this family wasn't tithing as the money never went thru the church.  The wife of the family in need asked me yesterday where we went to church as my wife had shared the gospel with here.  We told her and she said she would be there next Sunday.  We are praying that her whole family will come to accept Christ.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Artfuldodger said:


> "Tithing" the best insurance against cancer and car accidents.
> 
> My Dad tithed his whole life and at 94 had a really bad car wreck. It did work as an anti-cancer agent though.
> 
> He did survive the accident. Maybe it was just a message for him to quit driving. We, as his children got the message.
> 
> I ran twenty red lights in his honor!



It was good your dad could see past material rewards such as health and wealth.   I sure he doesn't regret that decision.  Never seen a hearse with a U haul trailer hitched to the back.  Wonder why?


----------



## SemperFiDawg

NE GA Pappy said:


> tithing is an outward indicator of an inward condition.  If you truly believe that Christ is Lord and that everything is His, you should have no issues returning 10 percent and living on 90 percent.



Amen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

formula1 said:


> Well, I'll just say God always judges hearts rightly!



Amen


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the delineating line falls between whether you expect a return, or are merely blessed with it.



Zackley


----------



## welderguy

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the delineating line falls between whether you expect a return, or are merely blessed with it.
> 
> Rick Warren professes to give over 100% of what he earns in salary and is blessed beyond belief in prosperity from God. (my example is you can't out give God)
> 
> But it is not to be expected as taught in the prosperity doctrine of the likes of Joel Olsteen.
> 
> There is a difference, and that difference lies within your heart and why you are tithing to begin with.



We must also understand the difference between our wants and our needs.
And when we come to Him,whether to receive or to give back, it must be in faith.

Hebrews 11:6
6 But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

welderguy said:


> We must also understand the difference between our wants and our needs.
> And when we come to Him,whether to receive or to give back, it must be in faith.
> 
> Hebrews 11:6
> 6 But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.



I never go to Him with wants for receipt other than to ask that His will be done. He knows the desires of my heart, so no need to dwell upon that when praying.


----------



## mattech

I've been struggling with this for a couple years now. About 10 years ago the pastor at the church we went to gave the exact sermon and promised our money back. We were already tithing, but decided instead of a flat rate, we needed to truly tithe every Gross (before taxes) penny we made. We did so for many many years and had a happy heart about it. Then all of a sudden our pastor got caught in a scandel with fooling around with a married women. He was fired and all of a sudden our church was broke. I quickly became soured that I've given this church enough money to buy a new Cadillac, and all they do is cry they are broke,all the while I'm sitting in a 4 million dollar sanctuary with 2 100" projection screens. We have changed churches and are now at one that is great and truly gives back to our community and to other countries, but I am still soured deep down in my heart and asuch as I say I'm going to start back tithing, I just can't.i need to and I want to, but I just can't  make that leap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mattech said:


> I've been struggling with this for a couple years now. About 10 years ago the pastor at the church we went to gave the exact sermon and promised our money back. We were already tithing, but decided instead of a flat rate, we needed to truly tithe every Gross (before taxes) penny we made. We did so for many many years and had a happy heart about it. Then all of a sudden our pastor got caught in a scandel with fooling around with a married women. He was fired and all of a sudden our church was broke. I quickly became soured that I've given this church enough money to buy a new Cadillac, and all they do is cry they are broke,all the while I'm sitting in a 4 million dollar sanctuary with 2 100" projection screens. We have changed churches and are now at one that is great and truly gives back to our community and to other countries, but I am still soured deep down in my heart and asuch as I say I'm going to start back tithing, I just can't.i need to and I want to, but I just can't  make that leap.



Were you tithing to the church? or to God?


----------



## mattech

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Were you tithing to the church? or to God?



Well, every two weeks the check I wrote was made out to the church, not to God.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mattech said:


> Well, every two weeks the check I wrote was made out to the church, not to God.



I was asking of your heart, not the physical recipient.


----------



## mattech

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was asking of your heart, not the physical recipient.



If I really was to think on it, it was to God, at least that's what I think, but I don't know. I was truly tithing with no intentions of getting anything back from it, I put it in God's hands to make good use of it. In those years and probably $60k dollars later, I never saw our church go outside of the church and do good anywhere, and also had to listen to the Interim pastor cry that we didn't have money to make minor repairs. Once we finally left the church, I truly felt as if God didn't put my tithe to use. The church I go to now is constantly doing amazing things inside and outside of our community. We set up at gas stations and buy people gas, give them Chick-fil-A sandwiches, we gave our police and fire Dept $20k each for new supplies. We had a well dug for a small village in Africa. This is the exact type of church where I feel tithing is a great thing and is being used for what God has intentions of, and for a year of being in this church, I still can't bring myself to tithe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mattech said:


> If I really was to think on it, it was to God, at least that's what I think, but I don't know. I was truly tithing with no intentions of getting anything back from it, I put it in God's hands to make good use of it. In those years and probably $60k dollars later, I never saw our church go outside of the church and do good anywhere, and also had to listen to the Interim pastor cry that we didn't have money to make minor repairs. Once we finally left the church, I truly felt as if God didn't put my tithe to use. The church I go to now is constantly doing amazing things inside and outside of our community. We set up at gas stations and buy people gas, give them Chick-fil-A sandwiches, we gave our police and fire Dept $20k each for new supplies. We had a well dug for a small village in Africa. This is the exact type of church where I feel tithing is a great thing and is being used for what God has intentions of, and for a year of being in this church, I still can't bring myself to tithe.



I have experienced some of that, but always chalked it up to man's folly, not God's. Seek first the Kingdom of God and he will lay upon your heart what he wishes for you to do. 

Sounds like you are in a great church community now (family / congregation, not the building).


----------



## mattech

Very true, on both accounts. I know in my heart it's time to start back. I just need to take the leap of faith. Lol


----------



## groundhawg

mattech said:


> If I really was to think on it, it was to God, at least that's what I think, but I don't know. I was truly tithing with no intentions of getting anything back from it, I put it in God's hands to make good use of it. In those years and probably $60k dollars later, I never saw our church go outside of the church and do good anywhere, and also had to listen to the Interim pastor cry that we didn't have money to make minor repairs. Once we finally left the church, I truly felt as if God didn't put my tithe to use. The church I go to now is constantly doing amazing things inside and outside of our community. We set up at gas stations and buy people gas, give them Chick-fil-A sandwiches, we gave our police and fire Dept $20k each for new supplies. We had a well dug for a small village in Africa. This is the exact type of church where I feel tithing is a great thing and is being used for what God has intentions of, and for a year of being in this church, I still can't bring myself to tithe.



Just not sure who is doing all the great things.....you used the word WE several times but if you are not giving then it is the church you are attending not you that is/are doing good for others.  Average in most churches is that 25% to 28% of people in a church give and support over 90% of all the funds; also teachers, ushers, and preform other duties that keep a church going.


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Give cheerfully. If you can't do that don't give. God doesn't need your money.  He needs and wants you!  The wounds take time to heal but they will heal and you will find the wealth of God's love for you.  And that wealth is what we really all need!


----------



## grizzlyblake

It seems contradictory to an extent to blindly tithe to a church without verifying where the dollars are actually going. I always hear the line of trusting God to handle that part, but to me that seems about like driving without a seat belt or giving up guns for protecting one's family. 

I'd rather give 10% directly to those in need than to any church if I didn't truly know where they were allocating the funds.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I was thinking of giving all of my possessions to a trust fund so that Medicaid wouldn't get them if I go to a nursing home.

I don't know if this is the Christian thing to do or the Republican thing to do. Maybe my kids will give it to the Church.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

grizzlyblake said:


> I'd rather give 10% directly to those in need than to any church if I didn't truly know where they were allocating the funds.



because you  know where the funds need to go better than God does?

Either God is God and has it all under control, or He isn't God.  We all say we trust God and believe He controls everything, yet we wish to impose our idea of what is best.  Go figure.


----------



## Artfuldodger

NE GA Pappy said:


> because you  know where the funds need to go better than God does?
> 
> Either God is God and has it all under control, or He isn't God.  We all say we trust God and believe He controls everything, yet we wish to impose our idea of what is best.  Go figure.



Maybe if one doesn't trust what their Church does with the money then they should switch Churches.

That being said wouldn't giving to those in need be giving to God?

"For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in,"

This is Jesus telling us where the funds need to go.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe if one doesn't trust what their Church does with the money then they should switch Churches.
> 
> That being said wouldn't giving to those in need be giving to God?
> 
> "For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in,"
> 
> This is Jesus telling us where the funds need to go.



sure, if you are giving to help that person.  

But to withhold a tithe from the church and search for someone to give it to because you are afraid the church won't use it right????  nah.   You would be better off to find a church with a staff you can trust.

I mean really.... you trust the pastor enough to sit under his teaching and leadership, but don't trust him with a few measley dollars you throw in the plate every Sunday?

Which has more value?  Your soul and the souls of your family, or the few dollars you are afraid to trust that God can get them put where He wants them?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I guess I killed this thread dead


----------



## centerpin fan

NE GA Pappy said:


> I guess I killed this thread dead



"Sometimes, dead is better."

  -- Stephen King, Pet Sematary


----------



## welderguy

NE GA Pappy said:


> sure, if you are giving to help that person.
> 
> But to withhold a tithe from the church and search for someone to give it to because you are afraid the church won't use it right????  nah.   You would be better off to find a church with a staff you can trust.
> 
> I mean really.... you trust the pastor enough to sit under his teaching and leadership, but don't trust him with a few measley dollars you throw in the plate every Sunday?
> 
> Which has more value?  Your soul and the souls of your family, or the few dollars you are afraid to trust that God can get them put where He wants them?



Or maybe a church with no "staff"... as in unpaid deacons that are Spirit-filled.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

welderguy said:


> Or maybe a church with no "staff"... as in unpaid deacons that are Spirit-filled.



I have seen "unpaid deacons" who could waste money with the best of them.

I guess with me it all boils down to "that ain't my job".  God didn't put the responsibility to make sure the funds were spent correctly on me.  He only request that I trust Him to supply all my needs if I will trust Him with those things I so painfully wish to retain as my own.  

For me it isn't only the tithe, but my will, my wishes and my desire to control the outcome of so many things.  I have had to learn to trust when trust is so foreign.  I have be wounded by other believers, family and friends. Yet God calls me to trust in Him.  

So I do, as much as possible, and more each day.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Love God, love my Church and love writing that check on Sunday. God has blessed me in so many ways. Enjoy supporting his mission.


----------



## atlashunter

Sounds like a no lose proposition for the preacher.


----------



## KyDawg

Tithing is good for the soul. God don't need your money


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

KyDawg said:


> Tithing is good for the soul. God don't need your money



^^^This^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Swampfox1775 said:


> Sounds like yall got the classic bumpin shakedown.
> 
> What kind of limousine does "Pastor" Greg drive?



You do realize which forum this is posted in, correct?


----------



## rydert

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize which forum this is posted in, correct?



apparently not....smh-ed..


----------



## centerpin fan

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize which forum this is posted in, correct?



When he gets tired of trolling the Political Forum, he comes in here.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize which forum this is posted in, correct?



Say what you will.  It's nigh impossible to counter the dreaded            with mere reason.  I mean if someone gets one of those over on you, it's over for all intents and purposes.


----------



## atlashunter

KyDawg said:


> Tithing is good for the soul. God don't need your money



Yeah but those churches sure do.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

atlashunter said:


> Yeah but those churches sure do.



Meh.  Depends on the church.  Our church stays broke, but we don't NEED anyone's money.  If it comes in it's immediately spent on missions: either local or distant.  There is no savings account.  Everyone knows this up front.  Pastor drives an old Chevy with over 250k on it with headlights gorilla taped in, courtesy of a deer.  We're not rich nor want to be.......just help others and spread the gospel.  It's that simple.

There's certainly a lot to critize with a lot of Churches, but for every church out there that makes the news for the wrong reasons, there's a bunch more that are out there making a positive difference.......just like people.  Only the bad ones make the news.


----------



## StriperAddict

*??  But we've begun in the Spirit ...*

According to Jesus, tithing is a matter of the law. The cross shows us we have died to the law thru the body of Christ (Rom7:4), and our new hearts have been changed to obey out of grace (Rom:6:17-18).  We can miss it often for the reason of holding on to Moses gives us a pseudo safety net for all manner of obedience. Beloved, this just cannot be. Either we are led by the Spirit in the realm of giving or we're not. Are we seeking to make our giving 'perfected' by the flesh, or are we walking in total dependence on the new way?

Grace shows us a better way, the infusion of the Spirit and the freedom of His righteousness within.  Living out of that (abundance) is the life of the faith of Christ, without the condemnation - or the confusion - of the law, but within the benefit of the Life within, to be expressed by communion and not by law. 

In the New Covenant economy, giving is cheerfully from the heart with no obligation, set standards or restrictions.  Therefore, the benefit cannot be measured back in percentages of money, per the "health/wealth" gospel, but that Christ is seen more clearly as our exceedingly great reward.


----------



## matt79brown

Old thread I know, but gotta comment. In my studies on tithing I found this to be a way to support the Priest that served in the temple under the law of Moses. Like your preacher I too can quote the verses from the old testament that support tithing and warn against not doing so. Heard 'em all my life. However that system is no longer in place. Where is the temple, priest, animal sacrifice that went along with the tithing? There all back there on the other side of the cross! DON'T GET ME WRONG, WE ARE TO GIVE! But to who, what for and why?  Study the words of Christ and his apostles & you will find instruction to give to widows, orphans, poor, blind, and so on. There is also examples of supporting those that preach the word. Anyone who has a need that you can alleviate. Especially those that are of the faith the word says. Paul in his letter to the believers at Corinth told them to take a collection for the brethren that where in need in Jerusalem. Jesus stressed the importance of caring for others in Matthew 25 not long before he went to the cross. GIVE & GIVE SOME MORE!! Over & over in the word of God, you see true believers suffering hardships of all sorts. This idea of tithe and all your problems are gonna go away is not found ANYWHERE in God's word, old or new testament. Give. YES! To who? When? Why? Study and see for yourself. YOU'LL NOT HEAR THIS PREACHED IN CHURCH! Why?
Keep in mind that the Lord's apostles worked with their hands at times to support themselves so as not to be a burden on the church. Read it all for yourself. Its right there in your bible. Your preacher may want 10% but what does the Lord want? That is the question we need to be asking ourselves.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Not really a tithe but someone has to support their local Church. If it's a small church then perhaps the "work with their hands" can apply. Most preachers at smaller Churches and in the past farmed and/or had other jobs.
The members cleaned the Church, did lawn maintenance, and even building maintenance.
Times they are a changing. Folks don't even have time to cut their own grass or change their own oil let alone at the Church.

Most Churches would rather have their Preacher not work so that he can visit the sick, council, etc. If so then someone has to pay for his cable TV and his food.
Again, this is not a tithe but similar to a tithe to pay the temple priest. 
It's the same but different because of the New Covenant. Maybe.


----------



## matt79brown

Tithing was a a way to support the priest that served in the temple under the law of Moses. That system is no longer in place. Where is the temple? Where is the priest? Animal sacrifice? Like your preacher I too can quote all the verses about tithes & offerings from the old testament. Heard it all my life. Both the advantages of doing so and the warnings of neglecting to do so. However that system is no longer in place. Again I ask where is the priest, temple, sacrifice? Its all back there on the other side of the cross. Give? YES! But to who? Why? How? Study the words of Christ and His apostles and you will find examples, instructions and directions on giving. Jesus placed great emphases on giving to those in need. Ever read Matthew 25:31-46? Christ and His apostles show us the extreme importance of giving to those in need. Anytime we can alleviate the needs of others we are to give. Give, give and give some more. Give? Yes! But to who and why? In his letter to the believers at Corinth Paul instructed them to take a collection for the brethren at Jerusalem who where in need. There are also examples of supporting those who preach the word. However there are also examples of those that preach the word SUPPORTING THEMSELVES. Peter and Paul both had work they done from time to time to keep from burdening the church. Study it for yourself. Give. Yes. But to who? Why? This idea of tithe and all your problems will go away is not found anywhere in the word of God, old or new testament! All through the word true believers suffered various hardships. You probably have never heard these things brought up by your preacher. Why do you think that is? Give, give, give is absolutely correct! But to who? Why? Study for yourself. The preacher may want 10% of your weekly income but what does the word of God ask of you? Let your faith go beyond the doors of the church house. God's not broke. He doesn't need your money, But a lot of His people could use your help. Giving is not about getting a return. I would question mine and my preachers motives if I was considering it an investment strategy. Matthew 25:31-46. Read it.


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## matt79brown

Artfuldodger!!! I laughed till I bout near cried! Oh me, I thought my 1st reply didn't post so I said pretty much same thing again. HEHEHEHE.... oh well, I guess I made my point. You made my day. Thanks. HEHEHEHE....


----------



## Artfuldodger

matt79brown said:


> Artfuldodger!!! I laughed till I bout near cried! Oh me, I thought my 1st reply didn't post so I said pretty much same thing again. HEHEHEHE.... oh well, I guess I made my point. You made my day. Thanks. HEHEHEHE....



It was late, I had to recheck to see if I was loosing it.
Glad you liked my response!


----------



## Mako22

Bad things happen to tithers and some tithers stay poor all their lives. True tithing is done out of a love for God not as an investment to get a return.


----------



## Mako22

matt79brown said:


> There are also examples of supporting those who preach the word. However there are also examples of those that preach the word SUPPORTING THEMSELVES.



Kinda hard to be at a hospital praying over a dying church member when your on the job all day! I read your comment and find that you dont have a clue why tithing is done in a New Testament church.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

I chuckle every time I hear someone use the Old Testament example of tithing to argue that it doesn't apply now.  It's a valid argument, but represents only one side of the coin.  The flip side is to "sell everything you own and follow me" which is exactly what the early church did.  Why do you think it is that this argument is NEVER used?

I would suspect the answer is because it would expose the true nature of the individuals heart to exactly where Christ sits in relation to their money.

I firmly believe that if a persons heart is truly grateful to Christ that person will daily strive to give MORE, not less, to the point that they are able to give all.


----------



## matt79brown

Woodsman69. Where is this tithing in the new testament? Your right I don't have a clue. Can't find it anywhere? I'm all about giving. Thought that I made that clear. But the way I give is not tax deductible nor will it gain you any prestige in the church. Please enlighten me! Really. Please explain the connection. Maybe there is something that I have over looked. I been wrong before, after all that's why I need a savior. Show me in the word. Also I pointed out that it is biblical to support those that labor in the Lord's work. I do so. Even with some preachers that I don't agree with on all the topics such as these, but their fruits show that they love the Lord and His children.  But I also pointed out that it is biblical for these men to support themselves also. Oh' but I'm not suppose to point that out am I? Since beginning my walk with Christ I have had to change my mind on hundreds of topics. My goal was to encourage people to read and study for themselves, not blast paid preachers or belittle anyone.


----------



## matt79brown

SemperFiDawg. Now where gettin' somewhere! What If we believers today where as radical as the early church. Now that would be revival!


----------



## bml

SemperFiDawg said:


> I chuckle every time I hear someone use the Old Testament example of tithing to argue that it doesn't apply now.  It's a valid argument, but represents only one side of the coin.  The flip side is to "sell everything you own and follow me" which is exactly what the early church did.  Why do you think it is that this argument is NEVER used?
> 
> I would suspect the answer is because it would expose the true nature of the individuals heart to exactly where Christ sits in relation to their money.
> 
> I firmly believe that if a persons heart is truly grateful to Christ that person will daily strive to give MORE, not less, to the point that they are able to give all.



There is a lot of truth in this post.


----------

